
Instant Criminal: Everyone has something they can be prosecuted for - jseliger
http://maggiemcneill.wordpress.com/2014/09/19/instant-criminal/
======
lutusp
Quote: "I've written on many occasions about what I call universal
criminality, the crowning achievement of the modern police state, under which
there are so many vague, overbroad and counterintuitive laws that every single
person is in violation of at least a few of them at all times."

Show a little class -- admit that this is Ayn Rand's idea. It's almost a
verbatim quote.

